# Raptors to Trade Bargnani to Knicks?



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Knicks Are Said to Be Favorites to Acquire Raptors’ Bargnani



> With little flexibility to upgrade their roster in free agency, the Knicks are closing in on a deal to acquire Andrea Bargnani, the Toronto Raptors’ jump-shooting 7-footer, according to a person involved in the talks.
> 
> The Knicks are offering a package built around Marcus Camby, Steve Novak and two future draft picks, one in the first round and one in the second. Several teams have pursued Bargnani, but the Knicks have emerged as the “strong favorites” to land him, and a handshake deal could come soon, the person said.
> 
> Bargnani has not delivered on his potential after being taken with the first overall pick in 2006. He has career per-game averages of 15.2 points and 4.8 rebounds in seven N.B.A. seasons. He is owed $22.25 million over the next two seasons.


I realized I haven't posted here in quite a while but I thought this deserved some attention. Thoughts?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Raptors’ to Trade Bargnani to Knicks?*


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Bargnani to Knicks?*

Great trade for the Raptors. You have to pull the trigger on this. A first round draft pick is great and Camby could maybe even teach Jonas a thing or two. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Raptors’ to Trade Bargnani to Knicks?*

it's a done deal. I'm glad that we got something for Bargs.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

End of an era.

Out of the frying pan and into the fire for him, though. If he thought the Raps fans were tough on him wait 'till he gets to MSG.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Meh, he'll be a complimentary piece in NY so I'm not so sure he'll have the same pressure as he did here where he was supposed to be our best player. I would think Knicks fans would realize he's not coming in to be a secondary option but I could be wrong.

I'm reading David Lee was available straight up for Bargnani. Thoughts on that? I like his skillset and think he's a better talent than Bargnani but not sure how well it fits here. And I get the feeling Masai is trying to blow up the team.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

David Lee is definitely better than Bargnani. I would have liked him to come here. But I understand him not being part of a long term winning vision.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

What's the contract situation for Camby and Novak?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Frank Isola said:


> Quentin Richardson received a three-year deal - one year guaranteed - in order to complete Knicks trade for Bargnani.


Announcement July 10th Twitter @FisolaNYDN


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Camby has 2 years/8 mil and Novak's on for roughly 3 years/11 mil. It's not the ideal contractual situation you'd want in return for Bargnani, but Camby won't be on the roster next season and if Novak's there, at least he'll provide some shooting off the bench.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> if Novak's there, at least he'll provide some shooting off the bench.


I think Novak fits in well on that roster. If nothing else, he'll keep the floor spaced for Lowry, Gay, and DeRozan. That was something this team was missing at times last season.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> I think Novak fits in well on that roster. If nothing else, he'll keep the floor spaced for Lowry, Gay, and DeRozan. That was something this team was missing at times last season.


I agree, that was supposed to be Primo's role but he just could not find the range. He was awful last season and just seemed so out of it. I think Novak will struggle to stay on the floor but his contract isn't that awful and shouldn't be too difficult to move if necessary.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Pacers Fan said:


> Camby has 2 years/8 mil and Novak's on for roughly 3 years/11 mil. It's not the ideal contractual situation you'd want in return for Bargnani, but Camby won't be on the roster next season and if Novak's there, at least he'll provide some shooting off the bench.


I believe that the last year of Camby's deal is either non-guaranteed or only partially guaranteed, so the salary commitment isn't as much as it first appears. Toronto essentially got a first and a second for the step down in talent from Bargs to Novak. If Bargnani never gets healthy, it's a great deal for Toronto. If he does, it's still a pretty good deal, because Ujiri's probably looking to tear down and rebuild around Val.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

In a way Novak is a poor mans version of Bargnani anyways.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I wonder if we do not keep Richardson which is likely who he gets traded for hopefully a decent back up C.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i'm surprised the raptors are able to get all those extra picks out of this trade. this is a good trade for both sides.

toronto gets some deadweight back(camby and QRich are trash) but you don't trade trash for gold. steve novak can be an asset and can comfortably step into bargnani's role, and the picks are just cherry on top.

bagnani's contract is terrible but there's only 2 years left, so in a sense it is much more tradable. Even if he stinked it up in NYC they can still use his expiring contract next year to potentially trade for an star/pseudo-star player.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

c_dog said:


> i'm surprised the raptors are able to get all those extra picks out of this trade. this is a good trade for both sides.
> 
> toronto gets some deadweight back(camby and QRich are trash) but you don't trade trash for gold. steve novak can be an asset and can comfortably step into bargnani's role, and the picks are just cherry on top.
> 
> bagnani's contract is terrible but there's only 2 years left, so in a sense it is much more tradable. Even if he stinked it up in NYC they can still use his expiring contract next year to potentially trade for an star/pseudo-star player.


I agree with most of what you said, but the Raptors clearly won this trade.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Yup!! Good trade for the Raps for all the mentioned reasons. And three seperate contracts to deal with (trade, buyout) rather than one big ugly one. Ujiri also got rid of that shitty chucker Lucas!! So a little more flexibility created from what was once a very bad looking hand ;-)

Now what's this silliness about a trade for Gay and some scrubs from Detroit ???


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Charlie V and Stuckey reportedly.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll never forget that first night back at the ACC for Charlie V. after he was traded and he dinged the Raps for 50 points!! That was ghastly, but now there's now way he and Stuckey are worth Rudy G. We've got to have someone to build around in the short term.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

ozzzymandius said:


> I'll never forget that first night back at the ACC for Charlie V. after he was traded and he dinged the Raps for 50 points!! That was ghastly, but now there's now way he and Stuckey are worth Rudy G. We've got to have someone to build around in the short term.


I think your dreaming at this point to me it looks like MU looking to tear things down and hit the restart button but who knew Barg had enough value for a 1st rounder I'm still in shock over that one


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I am very happy that we moved Bargnani and managed to net a future 1st rounder. That Knicks franchise could be in trouble come 2016. Nowak is able to clear space and hit the three, something we've craved from Andrea for years. Most people are talking about Camby not being a part of the rotation, which I think is a shame, he could certainly be a good mentor for Val and the league is so weak at the C position he would be able to play some decent minutes.

How Bargnani will be able to cope with the MSG crowd is going to be of particular interest to me as well. 

Ujiri gets a thums up from me for making this happen.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Press Conference round up. 



> Q: Happy the moratorium is over?
> 
> A: Very. Ready to get onto it.
> 
> ...


----------

